# Comfort in my woodpile.



## DavidV (Nov 23, 2005)

Few things in my life give me the sense of satisfaction that my wood pile does? Nobody is gonna look up to me for the time I put into it.  I don't feed my family with those efforts. I Keep them warm, but I could probably do that by doing a side job and putting that extra money toward heating costs and have more time left over.  I get simplicity.  I take this hard tree.  Sometimes I cut it down myself, but usually I take what has fallen or been felled by someone else, and I cut it, carry it, split it, stack it,  and eventually burn it.  Most people enjoy the fire.  The heat, the light, the primal act of burning.  But most don't get the other side.  The wood.  I have stacks of wood.  I care for my wood. I'm making plans for my wood shed. I probly don't need one.  I've been doing well with just the black plastic on my wood stacks...but I'm gong to make one anyway.  What is it about getting up an hour early in the morning and going outside to swing the maul, or stack wood that makes me feel so content and sets the stage for a good day.  I enjoy stacking with my children even though they complain nonstop about it. There is just something good about gathering the kids together, into a workforce and stacking a big pile of wood. Maybe it's the conversations I'd miss if we just sat around the house and watched football or more likely went our seperate ways to entertain ourselves. Running my saw makes me smell like gas and covers me with sawdust and bark.  I love it.  I have a shop full of tools that I appreciate for their ability to make a job easy. I don't enjoy using them.  But I really like running my saw, my woodsplitter, and swinging an axe and maul.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 23, 2005)

Amen to all of that. I used to think that I was about the only person left on the planet who split his wood by hand, with a maul, but it's clear that a lot of people do it, which is pretty cool. Getting attached to producing wood is an important part of being a successful with wood heat, I believe. Someday those kids will appreciate knowing what real, productive work is all about.


----------



## DavidV (Nov 23, 2005)

The middile child cited the wood stacking in his SCA speech.  I split with a splitter and by hand. Right now the splitter is loaned out so it's by hand.  When I end up with a big pile I fire up the splitter and go to work.  But for the day in day out...it's the maul and the axe.  I used to split only with a 2 headed axe but I kept breaking handles.  so I only buy the fiberglass handles now.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 23, 2005)

I've broken a lot of handles over the years, too. I've tried fiberglass, but prefer the feel of wood (don't wear gloves). Only recently did I figure out that the way to keep the maul head on a wooden handle is with epoxy. Goop it up real good and goop up the little wooden wedge, too. Bang the whole works together, cut off the excess wood with a hacksaw or a sawzall, and then fill in the top with more goop. The head will never come loose, and will not break unless you---well, you know.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2005)

For many years I split five to six cords a year with a maul. First the shoulders went, then the back. I now have to derive the same satisfaction from sitting on a stump running the splitter. Raising the wood stack and lowering the beer stack.

And looking at those thirty trees down in front of the house, gonna be damn glad I have that splitter next year. Enjoy it Eric. I remember that feeling of satisfaction. Also I remember the day a wise ass that went about six three and probably 250 wanted to show the little guy (me: 171 pounds) a thing or two. He wailed away at that piece of white oak. Made a few dents. I grinned took the maul and one handed the sucker straight through it in one whack. Like you said earlier, it is all in the stroke. Ya ain't swinging at the wood. You are aiming at the ground/stump under it.


----------



## Rhone (Nov 23, 2005)

As a child growing up I hated getting wood with my father.  It takes something to happen to change that.  As children we all think our fathers are invincible until one day something happens.  For my brother it was when he asked my father to go on a hike.  My father has always taken us on hikes and it's always the same, trying to keep up with him.  This time was different.  For the first time my father was struggling to keep up with him instead and trying hard to hide it.  He finally had to tell my brother to stop, he had to rest.  That was the day my brother realized my father isn't invincible.  For me, it was when I asked my father for help to lift a piece of furniture upstairs.  My father being a carpenter all his life he had muscles and strength like you wouldn't imagine.  This time, lifting up a rather light piece of furniture he'd have been able to do it himself normally, I was ready to continue but he had to stop and rest.  That's the day it hit me, my father isn't invincible and how naive I was.  

I didn't realize how important wood was to our family until we lost power for 5 days.  My father being the only one burning wood in the neighborhood, the neighbors saw he had 6 cords of wood and started coming over with wheel barrows and stealing it.  My father perched a watchful eye and caught one of them and yelled at him.  The neighbor came back, "Have a heart, I'm trying to keep my family warm we're freezing".  I felt sympathy for the neighbor but not my father.  He yelled back, "Oh, and I'm not doing that for my family?  I slave over that wood all spring and summer so my family can be warm.  You taking my wood means my family is going to be cold, and my family is never going to be cold as long as I'm alive".  It changed the way I felt about wood that day and helping my father.  I can only wish and hope I'm ever half the man he is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2005)

Rhonemas my dad felt a little differently about wood burning. He thought I was nuts because we do our heating with wood. When they came to visit one time in the winter he explained why he felt that way. He was raised on a West Texas dirt farm and their only heat was an old wood stove. At night his dad would fill a bucket with coals and bring it in the bedroom for him and his brothers' heat in the drafty old farm house.

He thought natural gas and a thermostat on the wall were the greatest two discoveries in the history of the earth.


----------



## RIJEEP (Nov 4, 2009)

Brother Bart, interesting.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 4, 2009)

RIJEEP, you had to dig deep to pull this one up from the grave... but still a good read.  Well put David!


----------



## JustWood (Nov 5, 2009)

Comfort in your woodpile = therapy and  knowing you have ultimate/intimate control of the process from start to finish. Can't say that about anything else you do throughout the day/week/year.


----------



## Rockey (Nov 5, 2009)

My woodpile is medicine for my pyromaniac soul.


----------



## Bspring (Nov 5, 2009)

Well said davidv but there is also something to be said about sticking it to the man! I always get a smile and warm feeling when I hear my friends complain about how much they are paying to heat their house.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 5, 2009)

I work on my wood stacks all the time, and I don't even have a wood stove. My plans to install a stove and eventually burn the wood are an important part of the equation, but actually burning it is not necessary for now - I enjoy the process of processing wood and having several years of wood in the yard. in fact, burning exactly zero cords per month, I calculate my stacks will last a very long time.


----------



## Skier76 (Nov 5, 2009)

I need another cup of coffee...I read the title as "come fart in my woodpile". I thought, "Now that's a really odd request...maybe it helps the seasoning process?"


----------



## maplewood (Nov 5, 2009)

My woodpiles are a bond between my dad and I.  I get my kids to help some, but it's a guy thing.  He's 72 now - it won't last forever.  I fought it as a kid, but now we're firewood buddies.
Thanks for the stories.
Happy burning.


----------



## Adam_MA (Nov 5, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I need another cup of coffee...I read the title as "come fart in my woodpile". I thought, "Now that's a really odd request...maybe it helps the seasoning process?"



HAHA That's some funny stuff right there


----------



## Redburn (Nov 5, 2009)

My father expected the stove to be lite when he got home from work and wood to be ready for the night I am the youngest of four and was home first so it was my job,  we would get wood in the summer and stack it in the garage , we had a green steel stove it looked like a spaceship the air was controlled by a damper no thermometer we only burned when we where home .Most of the wood was to big to fit and had to be split again didn't matter what time it was we would to go and split it if there wasn't enough. I was 10 at the time and he trained me to do this when I was 11 he pasted on unexpectedly we stopped burning .2003 stared again and its amazing how far wood burning has come from those days . My wood is now cut to the size I need no more late nite splitting sessions in the garage  I like to walk and inspect my pile's ,dump any pooling water , pick up a split that an animal might have knocked off the nerve of them , adjust the covers , I scrounge all my wood so I know where every split came from. There you go .. everyone's got a story .......


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 5, 2009)

I look at my piles every morning and night with the dog. I know the feeling. Being a scrounger, I also know where every split came from. In our modern world, prcessing and burning wood is about the last thing a person can be in control of.


----------



## RIJEEP (Nov 5, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> RIJEEP, you had to dig deep to pull this one up from the grave... but still a good read.  Well put David!



Roger that!


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 6, 2009)

I also find comfort in my woodpiles. i hate the thought of burning them because i know what its going to take to replace them.


----------



## wldm09 (Nov 6, 2009)

I love looking at my piles...I do it daily!  I don't like burning it either because I know what it took to get it there... When I look back though, it does not seem like it was that much work.  I started this year with 2 cords c/s/s and now I have 10+ cords c/s/s.  Its a pretty cool feeling.  Some friends are just getting in to it and the awe they have in their eyes when they see it all stacked up... its worth every ounce of sweat.

I look forward to that first fire from April on!


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my "woodland"! My back yard backs up to a wooded lot so I dont have to worry about what the nieghbors think, well one nieghbor does see the stacks but they have no issues.... their young kids ask the parents all the time, "what wrong with Mr. XXX, he is always out there even in the rain, doesnt he have enough wood yet?". I like designing my woodland expansion, more stacks, and figuring out the best way to set it up so I can get to the wood when it comes time to burn. It has become a maze. Just the other day I laid our another section with pallets so its ready to be filled. I should give tours. 
Woodland is my escape, I have come to treasure it.


----------



## ta76ken (Nov 8, 2009)

I had been visiting this site as a guest on a regular basis, but after reading this post I had to register. I was so surprised that there are other people just like me. I like to go out and look and admire my wood piles too. Take a lot of ribbing from friend's, neighbors and family.  All wanting to now when it will be enough wood. I don't think you can have too much wood.


----------



## lexybird (Nov 8, 2009)

these same folks would not criticize you if you had an extra capacity propane or fuel oil tank added in the back yard
it comes down to jelousy ,they dont like the idea you have free heat for next several seasons just waiting to be used ,meanwhile they are stuck paying 
untold thousands in fossil fuels to some conglomerate company that they despise  only to be in a sweatshirt at 68 degrees.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 8, 2009)

ta76ken said:
			
		

> I had been visiting this site as a guest on a regular basis, but after reading this post I had to register. I was so surprised that there are other people just like me. I like to go out and look and admire my wood piles too. Take a lot of ribbing from friend's, neighbors and family.  All wanting to now when it will be enough wood. I don't think you can have too much wood.



I have about 800 cord in my lower yard and my wife still claims she doesn't think it's enough wood!


----------



## adrpga498 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just  when I thought I had spent enough time tweaking what needs to be done regarding wood piles and hh's I spent some time reading posts on the forum and wonder......geeee maybe I better go out and see how things are by the wood.....again.


----------



## mike1234 (Nov 9, 2009)

The neighbors call you "Mr XXX"?  Are you a spy?  or secret agent?  or being XXX a porno actor?  I hear the answer now.... "I could tell you but....     



			
				Got Wood said:
			
		

> I love my "woodland"! My back yard backs up to a wooded lot so I dont have to worry about what the nieghbors think, well one nieghbor does see the stacks but they have no issues.... their young kids ask the parents all the time, "what wrong with Mr. XXX, he is always out there even in the rain, doesnt he have enough wood yet?". I like designing my woodland expansion, more stacks, and figuring out the best way to set it up so I can get to the wood when it comes time to burn. It has become a maze. Just the other day I laid our another section with pallets so its ready to be filled. I should give tours.
> Woodland is my escape, I have come to treasure it.


----------



## dreezon (Nov 9, 2009)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> I love looking at my piles...I do it daily!  I don't like burning it either because I know what it took to get it there... When I look back though, it does not seem like it was that much work.  I started this year with 2 cords c/s/s and now I have 10+ cords c/s/s.  Its a pretty cool feeling.  Some friends are just getting in to it and the awe they have in their eyes when they see it all stacked up... its worth every ounce of sweat.
> 
> I look forward to that first fire from April on!



There is a certain comfort in knowing we're not alone. I honestly felt kind of ashamed for going out and looking at my wood stacks so much, like it was the action of a pathetic, mentally ill man. My neighbors stopped asking after six or eight truck loads, but my wife still lovingly mocks me for going out and looking at it. Does anyone else run their hands over the ends as though you can discover the moisture content that way?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 9, 2009)

Lee, Hope the wife isn't having the boyfriend over when she sends you out to add to the 800 cord?


----------



## ChrisNJ (Nov 9, 2009)

[/quote] There is a certain comfort in knowing we're not alone. I honestly felt kind of ashamed for going out and looking at my wood stacks so much, like it was the action of a pathetic, mentally ill man. [/quote]

LOL that is so funny, I don't go out and walk around and inspect them nearly as much as I would like to just because of that


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not inspecting my stacks,... I'm walking the dog!


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 9, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> The neighbors call you "Mr XXX"?  Are you a spy?  or secret agent?  or being XXX a porno actor?  I hear the answer now.... "I could tell you but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He thinks it sounds better than Mr. Got Wood.  I might have to agree.

I'm less formal--just call me woodgeek.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Dec 14, 2009)

lexybird said:
			
		

> these same folks would not criticize you if you had an extra capacity propane or fuel oil tank added in the back yard
> it comes down to jelousy ,they dont like the idea you have free heat for next several seasons just waiting to be used ,meanwhile they are stuck paying
> untold thousands in fossil fuels to some conglomerate company that they despise  only to be in a sweatshirt at 68 degrees.



If the stacks were dollar bills (which they kind of are), they would be singing a different tune.


----------



## John the Painter (Dec 15, 2009)

I always enjoyed helping pack wood with my dad.With 4 women in the house it was a bonding time for us.And a chance to get away . ;-) I learned everything I know about burning wood from him and when my wife and I bought our house the biggest thing for me was that it have a woodstove or one could easily be installed.Like I say.It's a lifestyle.


----------



## John the Painter (Dec 15, 2009)

dreezon said:
			
		

> Woodsman_WI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's something like petting the dog.Saying "good boy"


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 15, 2009)

wildbillx8 said:
			
		

> I also find comfort in my woodpiles. i hate the thought of burning them because i know what its going to take to replace them.





			
				Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> I love looking at my piles...I do it daily!  I don't like burning it either because I know what it took to get it there...


I love looking at my piles too but I love burning it even more.  The pleasure in seeing it is anticipating the pleasure burning it.  If not for burning, it would just be a constant reminder of work.

I don't get it.  It's like the saying "have your cake".  What's the point in having cake if not to eat it?  I wouldn't want to stare at cake I couldn't eat.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 15, 2009)

Each stack is a work of art. Then I take it apart as
it went together, piece by piece. 

The final pleasure is taking out the perfectly seasoned 
splits!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2009)

Been said better than I ever could in several of the above posts.
.
Must be a guy thing. 

Like Wood Duck said ," I work on my wood stacks all the time, and I don’t even have a wood stove.".

It's hard work & Just feels good, 
That says allot.


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 15, 2009)

> Comfort in my woodpile.



I misunderstood what this thread was going to be about. I thought it was going to be a bit more literal.

For example, I have an Art Nouveau oak side chair out in the barn by the woodpile. Use the kindling stump as an ottoman for puttin up the feet.

Within easy reach are several books on American history and other stuff I like to read. 

Thinking of getting one of those dorm friges for out there so I don't need to go back into the house for another beer. That'd be real comfort in the woodpile!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2009)

Comfort & art:
Almost to pretty to burn, almost


----------



## jadm (Dec 15, 2009)

Grew up burning wood in our cabin in the Sierras when I was a kid.  Father ordered wood in the summer.  It was hot.  It was dumped in our carport that had to be climbed up to from our cabin.  Path zig-zagged so it helped with the steepness of the climb but it was a long way up.  I HATED IT and complained loudly with every split I carried.  My father ignored me and so I carried until all wood was down by the cabin and stored until winter hit.

I hated even carrying it into the cabin.  My mantra was 'let someone else do it.'  I had no appreciation.  Didn't see why my father didn't just buy and use electric portable heaters.  I was a pill of an adolescent.

I've learned a lot since then.  My dad has been dead for 35 years now.  

Can't help but think that he is smiling somewhere now as he watches me carry wood, 2 pieces at a time, on a daily basis to heat our house.  I am sure he is amazed because I LOVE IT and now have kids who complain about it the way I did so I just carry most of it myself because I want to.  Can't help wondering which of my children will get bitten by the wood burning bug when they are older and carry on this passion of mine.

Good thread and I really enjoyed reading what you wrote to start it off.


----------



## mbcijim (Dec 16, 2009)

x2

I started cutting last year, but still haven't started burning yet.  Problem is the geothermal runs fine...   No reason to start burning just yet.   
I cut/split 1/2 a cord by hand the other day for fun.    To go with the other 10-12 cords!  I have so much wood I already gave away 3 cords or so to friends & family.  
We have a big cut & split day scheduled for our hunting cabin next weekend.  And I can't wait!


----------



## hawkeye4771 (Dec 16, 2009)

i can relate to that contented sigh from relaxing and gazing at a nice stack of wood. just looking at the pieces stacked and seeing the grain and then seeing the rings. scratching my thumb nail across the rings and hearing an almost hollow sound go thruout the log. oh yeaaaaaa dat chit is gonna burn REAL GOOD! i belonged to the local Vol. Fire Dept. during the " Blizzard of "77" when all of western NY was ground to a halt for 5 days. a local Ma-Pa grocery store made up boxes of staples and some of us went out on snowmobiles to homes in out lying areas to deliver their food. drifts 20-30 feet high across the road then 100 yds of clear dry road. if you lost electric you was hurtin real bad! if you had a woodstove and wood, you was sittin pretty. i now have several sizes of cast iron frying pans and can sit and watch that fire burn inside as i'm making grilled cheese sandwiches on the stove and in the day time make up fried eggs and bacon- sausages, then nice juicy steaks for lunch with peppers-onions-mushrooms and watch the cobwebs gather on my gas range. i'll go out on my patio and gaze at the wood i have yet to burn and say "yep i'm burnin oak right now and come January i'll tap into the hickory and black locust for the arctic  cold months". i know that either I cut and split and stacked that wood or else i bought a few cords from a guy who did that by himself so i'm happy to buy a few cords and know my money is going to that guy who actually worked for it and know that money is goin for groceries or Christmas presents for his family, instead of my heat bill money going to the Gas company that has 16 Executives making over $300,000 a year. sitting and watching wood burn in that stove is better than watching TV, granted i only get the one channel but then i don't have to put up with any commercials either.


----------

